# Netting on top of the run



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Run so far it will be rather large with trees inside and on perimeter. Been reading about netting on top and also maybe a live wire around the top perimeter. Any recommendations regarding netting type or brand? I've read about deer netting and bird netting but want the strongest brand as we've got hawks, raccoons and snakes who will be trying to fly/crawl in/over. Thanks in advance for sharing your experience!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've used deer netting on mine and never had a hawk/eagle/ falcon ect ever try to fly into it. BUT if you get bad winters then I would use something else. Mine collapsed last winter from heavy snow.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I've used deer netting on mine and never had a hawk/eagle/ falcon ect ever try to fly into it. BUT if you get bad winters then I would use something else. Mine collapsed last winter from heavy snow.


Thanks Apyl. Did you buy a particular brand and do you remember where you bought it? Our winters are very mild in this part of Texas.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought mine at Tractor Supply I don't remember the brand but its sold in the garden section. It came in 7' x 100' roll for $20.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Although I haven't used ANY "overhead netting" where my chicken "run" is ...(just fenced yard)....
I have lost 2 or 3 chickens to an Owl and perhaps a Red-tailed-hawk over the past several years.
I would _suggest_ that IF you have a "problem" in this area.....AND....your "run" is sufficient for you to stand-up UPRIGHT within it....
....use 1-inch welded wire..(somewhat expensive)....OR PERHAPS.....
....just "Chicken-Wire" (MUCH cheaper).
You would probably need to put some 1X2 boards between your fencing walls to support it AND attach it. ( with staples, for instance)

At least...THAT is what I would do. 
(The fabric netting would probably disintegrate eventually as a result of Ultra-Violet rays from the Sun. I would go with metal.)

_just a suggestion....
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, we have netting on ours now because the hawks are abundant but the snow caves it in. So, we used branches to hold it up and built a mini frame but now the netting is ripping in several areas. No predators have gotten in and we lock our chickens up at night but hubby is building a more secure frame with a top that has chicken wire so I feel better about leaving them during the day. Good luck!


----------

